# Breeding team R



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

No offense guys, but um u guys take for ever to answer the ?s on this forum and i know there is alot of them and im sure u guys probably have lives but this is like the most important forum by far and im sure otheres wood agree!. Come on guys step it up.U guys do a Great job when ur on the job, but ive had ?s of mine go like 3 and four days without even being looked at!. 
I think even a stupid ? deserves a dignified answerya know :nod:

If u guys need help u could appoint me to a monitor, i bet i could do better!

Just kiddin of course, but i would give it a go round

Dont take offense, just some constructive critisism! Later!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Trillion said:


> No offense guys, but um u guys take for ever to answer the ?
> s on this forum and i know there is alot of them and im sure u guys probably have lives but this is like the most important forum by far and im sure otheres wood agree!. Come on guys step it up.U guys do a Great job when ur on the job, but ive had ?s of mine go like 3 and four days without even being looked at!.
> I think even a stupid ? deserves a dignified answerya know :nod:
> 
> ...


 Way to go on constructive criticism. A simple PM would have resolved your issues. I think ive answered the majority of your questions, may not have been timely but given you great advice. As far as other questions pertaining to breeding one can always refer to *Piranha Breeding Thread* great source of info.

In the future I would suggest using the PM system to help answer your questions before having one of your outburst. No offense taken, just some constructive criticism.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Sorry, just tryin to speed up the process, if u need help u just need u just need help, damn.


----------

